

Professional gamer explains why League of Legends has nothing to fear from DOTA - gregpurtell
http://venturebeat.com/2012/01/15/professional-gamer-explains-why-league-of-legends-has-nothing-to-fear-from-dota/

======
huzoorbux
Good really like it

